# SX Mini G+ Class



## skola

Available in: silver/silver, Purple/Titanium, Blue/Titanium,Black/Titanium with optional lattice cover
Available in: silver/silver, Burgundy/Titanium, Blue/Titanium,Black/Titanium without optional lattice cover

SXmini G+ Class takes dual 18650 batteries but yet it remains small and compact.



. Maximum wattage 200watts
. Powered by the YiHi SX550J+ processor.
. TFT ips display
. Bluetooth App Control
. Joystick control
. Variable Joule(Temperature control) support all TC wire,SS/Ti/Ni…
. Support all Atomizers with SX Pure technology.
. Romovable battery.
. Support to 0.0001ohm coil resistance.
. Adopt 16bits ADC to sample the resistance.
. New innovative technology SXi-Q control system
- Customize your own taste.
. Custom your own logo&menuname.
. Temperature control. Anti-dry burning technology.
. Output Joule:10J-120J. 212-572° F/100-300°C.
. Resistance: 0.05-1.0ohms(Joule mode).
. Joule (Temperature control)
. Output Voltage: 1.0 - 9.5 Volts.
. Resistance: 0.05 ohm - 3.0 ohm(Power mode).
. Taste modesowerful+, Powerful, Standard,Soft,Eco&SXi-Q-S1~S5.
. Buck-Boost&Boost, DC-DC Converter.
. USB Type C Balance charge on board(5V/2A)
. Standby Time Adjustable
. Screen Brightness Adjustable
. Zinc Alloy,Stainless Steel
. Ergonomic design.
. Upgradable firmware .Graphic user interface.
. Reverse Polarity, output short, low resistance,
low battery voltage, overheat & battery over charge protection.


----------



## shabbar

now that's just ugly af imo .

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## skola

shabbar said:


> now that's just ugly af imo .


Agree. Would've been perfectly fine if they made it in a normal color. But no, Yihi design team turned into a vape gangsta and required some bling.


----------



## shabbar

skola said:


> Agree. Would've been perfectly fine if they made it in a normal color. But no, Yihi design team turned into a vape gangsta and required some bling.



looks like they teamed up with marvels and went spiderman on that sh1t

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Oh my word 

FAIL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

I think it literally just hurt my eyes...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MR_F

The second pic in black is not that bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

Its just ahead of its time guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

What a fail!


----------



## Vapington

da hell is that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapington



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Vaptastic

Is the app for this in Australia store?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

That spiderweb emblem should be a spinna! Then it will be full on gangsta. But seriously, not my cuppa tea. I loves me some stealth black.


----------



## Dubz

Haibo! Thats Fugly!


----------

